# Cross breeding some meat goats



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok people what would you cross to make your perfect meat goat, For either personal use or for the meat market? I want to do this myself but i thought i would ask the general publics idea first and see what every body says. 

For myself i am starting with cross a full blood myotonic buck with a savana/boer doe, The buck is of medium height so it should be interesting.

Give me some good ideas people becuase this is becoming my 3rd job next to raising berkshires and a full time job. Thanks everybody Tim


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

I like my meat goats large and heavy, with a fast grow out.
Nubian, Boer, Kiko maybe Spanish are breeds I would cross together.

Breeding a Boer to a fainter, seems like it would give you a smaller goat and reduce the meat bulk, not to mention slower grow out. What am I missing?


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

In my researching ive found or should say reading, that if you use a full blood fainter buck on any breed of goat that it will ad 6-10% more muscle mass to the off spring.
I'm trying to make a big frame goat that carrys alot of mass, Also in my reading ive found people using nubians & sanneens mixed with meat goats as well.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i use meat bucks on my saanen does. give bigger bone that fills out with meat. they seem to be a good cross and I plan to continue this. gives me hefty babies to sell later this summer.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

We use boer bucks on Nubians, Nubian/Boer Crosses and saanens. We sell at between 2-4 months old. They do great.


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

My favorite crosses for fast growth with less input is a dairy savanna cross on the maternal side bred back to a savanna buck. Just sold 25 kids like this to market. They averaged 45# at 10-11 weeks old with no grain to them or the moms. They only got alfalfa/grass hay with loose minerals and baking soda. Here's the kids a few days before the sale.

[IM







G]http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s183/goatfarm/S6300005.jpg[/IMG]

And Here is a pile of them a few weeks earlier.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Boer x Saanen, bred back to Boer. Savannah would probably work as well. The Boer or Savannah puts on the meat, the Saanen adds milk, correct udder conformation, and bone.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

saanengirl said:


> Boer x Saanen, bred back to Boer. Savannah would probably work as well. The Boer or Savannah puts on the meat, the Saanen adds milk, correct udder conformation, and bone.


This.

I just love it when someone does all that typing for me! LOL


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Either one of you have a picture of the cross? Nice website Penny.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Billygoatridge those are massively _impressive_!


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I just put down a deposit on 2 yearling full blood nubian does, I got a good deal to. $50 a piece. 
I'm already thinking of which buck to cross them with lol


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

depending on where in the contry you are, Boer is an excelint choice if your in the dryer parts, they were developed in the south african plains, i had them in kansas and bred boer buck over dairy and spanish does and had great results, now if your in a more wet foresty mountan type area i would say use a good Kiko buck over quality dairy or local type does, they were developed in the wet mountans of NewZealand and seem to do better, i am now down in south alabama and very rarely see Boers that do well, or look worth keeping, but the scrubby local and Kiko type animals seem to do do alot better, JMHO


----------

